# Hartford Derrick. My first Hartford build!



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I was able to win a Hartford Derrick kit on eBay (the old one that includes the wood).
The diagrams are great. The instructions minimal and identifying some of the parts is very difficult. Overall however great kit!

The first problem was fitting in the brakes. I finally preassembled them on a piece of wood, cutting everything to size and then installing everything: 










The second problem was the hook and pulley. The hook broke on me and the pulley parts were not included. I had some left over bronze from my 1-gauge years, cut and filed to form the hook. Brass made the frame. The roller is made from 2 N-scale wheels - work perfectly:










Here the final result: 










I lost (maybe the cat decided to play with it) one of the crank handles, so I bent a brass wire (still need paint). The smaller gear is very thin and slipped off the larger gear. I found a plastic gear in my junk box that was perfect. The final product:










I am now working on a Hartford flat car. Have a great day,
TOM


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice work Tom.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey TeeDeeUm. Nice Derrick. Good to see you still up and around!


----------

